
AC Power filter and phone line filter (homemade circuit breaker) - ionela
http://dev.emcelettronica.com/ac-power-filter-and-phone-line-filter-homemade-circuit-breaker
======
ionela
AC-Safe can protect or filter the phone line and protect or filter the ac
power supply (mains), from lightnings (or surges) and extra currents. Toss in
a few modifications, and also noise coming from power lines can be easily
filtered.

